# Diesel Generator



## Ninja MacNinja (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, new to the forum, but need help with a future issue.

I work as broadcast engineer for a small production company based in Scotland. We are doing an event filming sheep dog trials and the company I am working for are not hiring a spark. As a result, I have been asked to set up and maintain the generator. I am a bit reluctant as I have no experience doing this as all the jobs I work on employ a spark, or at least a gen operator. They have asked us to do a cable run of 75m from the generator to the production van. The cable run cuts through a spectator area, so they have asked that a trench be dug for the cables. I feel a bit nervous about the whole situation as even jobs with a 10m run employ a spark. The generator is a super silent diesel 10.0kVA / 8.0kW.

What I am looking for is anyone with experience operating generators to let me know what they think. Am I panicking over nothing, or are my concerns justified??

Thanks for any help.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is the generator supplied with it's own cables or do you have to get your own?


----------

